# Merle Progress :)



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

^This boy will be bred to a pew WNT doe and probably a blue doe from Riverside Mousery (who descends from WNT tri stock). His roaning is starting to lighten up, thank goodness. I like how he has somewhat of a head marking too... head markings are always yummy!
















His much nicer brother... he'll be bred back to their mom to try get more merles which in turn will be bred tooooo...
















their sister who I am completely in love with. Her body is icky, but her head is stunning. Lately I have only been using does once since I have been getting improvements with each generation but she will probably get used a few times so I can get more of her head, hehe.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That belly is gorgeous! Almost harlequin patching, and I love his ears! So nice.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks! In a few weeks, the rest of his body will have that same contrast. Can't wait!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Yesss.......See Bryana I like that merle....he's going to have good coloration even if you don't like his type.


----------



## HollyUK (Jun 15, 2011)

Aww I love those 2 last little brown ones especially... they are adorable


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Yesss.......See Bryana I like that merle....he's going to have good coloration even if you don't like his type.


oh shush! :lol: You're right, I don't mind him at all anymore. His type isn't as good as his brother's but his markings are pretty even and he is a decent start. I'm thinking of just breeding him to the black doe actually... we'll see!


----------

